# I'm a newbie to the forum



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Melody!! i'm Vicky!

welcome to the forum! have fun posting!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome! I think you'll like it here, this is a friendly and fun forum!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome, my name is Jen. I am also from Texas. You are gonna love the forum so welcome and happy posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Have fun posting


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome!  I hope you'll thrive with us.


----------

